# The Coolest back Quiver Ive ever had the pleasure to put on my back.....



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

So I just got back into Traditional Archery. Loving it. Got a TradTech Titan 3 with Blackmax Limbs Was looking for a Quiver to hold all my arrows. So I started doing some research and ran into this little Gem that was just recently launched by Primal Gear Unlimted. Im a backpacker. Love the gear. Also Im a Kifaru Fan. This Quiver is a tactical Back, or side quiver. Can strap to your back to your belt on your side or let it ride low on your backside to make arrows easy to access. Ive got no relation to this company but I wanted others to check it out and get some feedback. Its got Molle all over so you can attach different pouches and you can strap it right to your backpack if you so wish. Now I have no visions of hunting with this but I love the style and the tactical look and function of it. Its made from 1000d Cordura and very well built. I set it next to my Kifaru Xing to show the match in material. Perfect!! Here are some Photos.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

It has Velcro inside to strap down your arrows also to the side wall of the quiver so it holds them tight and dont rattle



Here is the Belt strap if you want to wear it on your hip


----------



## bedontadam (May 31, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Some More pics of it next to the Xing with the Bow


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks pretty cool! I like that its simple to attach to your pack, so you don't have to worry about trying to find a comfortable way to sling the quiver and your bag over your shoulders.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice looking quiver...:thumbs_up


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up
Its a kick butt to da bone!! I wish I have like that! :shade:


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Looked great, right up until I saw the Velcro on the inside. Velcro and quiet hunting gear do not go together. Trade that out for a simple strap and it would be a very sweet rig.


----------



## xxxJakkxxx (Apr 17, 2014)

Anything that is 'tactical' and covered in MOLLE is something that I love. I don't know why but it always attracts me to it. Fortunately for me, I'm pretty happy with my bow quiver so I don't have to rush out and buy that guy to attach to a backpack or plate carrier. Lol


----------



## jazzydaddy (Nov 28, 2013)

That's sweet man love the military pack ooh raa


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

I like it


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Tacticool!


----------

